# Nice upgrade at low cost



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

I just upgraded my Trek 1.2 Sora STI's to Tiagra and FSA Vera cranks to Tiagra.
The cranks feel smooth and nice motion. Really like the STI action all in one area instead of thumb shifting. 
Wish Trek offered this combination on 1.2 instead of having to spend $600 or more to upgrade to 2.1 model. Those carbon chainstays and 105 rear derailleur most cost a fortune for Trek. Not! Just a mark up cost. 
I feel I did a good thing for $75.
Has anyone else done relatively cheap upgrades on components on an entry level bike and felt, whew did not spend another $500-1000 and this feels much better?


----------



## Brian_Trek1.5 (Oct 12, 2011)

The 2012 comes with Tiagra componants for I believe just a couple hundred more than the 1.2, I have a 2012 1.5 and love it. But someday I want to upgrade to a carbon frame.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

how much lighter are carbon frames than the aluminum?
Would you just put your present components on a carbon frame or upgrade the components also?


----------



## Brian_Trek1.5 (Oct 12, 2011)

From what I am told and I am new to road bikes, my LBS has told me they are lighter,quicker, faster, more responsive,better ride.. ect.... I have rode a 4 series madone and I was very impressed, does not even compare to the ride of my 1.5. As far as components ,, nope, I will be buying a complete new bike not moving anything over. Prob. try to sell my 1.5


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats what I'm pondering over. Do you buy a $500 carbon frame with head set and seat post and just move components over or go for the $2000++ bike. 
I would think financially why wouldn't you just by the frame?
Even if you sold your 1.5 for $700 you still have to shell out, where as if you just strip your bike and buy the frame, your still more than $500 dollars in savings. How much did you pay for your 1.5?
Just a newbie myself so don't know any answers just have lots of questions!


----------



## Brian_Trek1.5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I dont know what quality carbon frame you could get for 500.00??? I paid 1050.00 for my 2012 1.5 and the LBS gave me 30% off cleats, clips, shoes..ect..... thought that was a pretty good deal. Its a great starter bike, and I did not want to drop 2K plus on my first road bike. I am very happy with the 1.5, but a carbon Trek is no comparison.


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

Brian_Trek1.5 said:


> I dont know what quality carbon frame you could get for 500.00??? I paid 1050.00 for my 2012 1.5 and the LBS gave me 30% off cleats, clips, shoes..ect..... thought that was a pretty good deal. Its a great starter bike, and I did not want to drop 2K plus on my first road bike. I am very happy with the 1.5, but a carbon Trek is no comparison.


Chinese made frames are selling very well


----------



## Brian_Trek1.5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just because they sell well does not mean they are well made lol


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

Brian_Trek1.5 said:


> Just because they sell well does not mean they are well made lol


However there are many postive reviews for most of these chinese carbon frames. There's no mistake why the chinese carbon frame thread is the most active by far.


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

Brian_Trek1.5 said:


> Just because they sell well does not mean they are well made lol


Maybe from the racing aspect, but for the enthusiast or casual rider they are fine


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

tommaso has carbon fiber frame and seat post and fork for $529. They are Italian


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a 2.1, 2.3, 4.7 and 5.2. (Long story as to why)
There is a difference but it's not worth the cost. IMHO.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If you got an STI and crank upgrade for $75, send that shop a few pizzas because they lost money on that deal. 

The best upgrade in terms of $$/benefit for a bike of this level is wheels and tires. You will be amazed at how much better a pair of Bontrager R3's or Michilen Pros will ride. Good wheels make a big difference on bikes of this cost level too. You don't need carbon, just decent mid-level wheels (shoot for ~1600gm weight) with high quality bearings. 

There is absolutely nothing a Dura Ace equipped carbon bike can do that your bike can't, except for break the UCI weight limit.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

David,
Great advice. I was wondering if you up graded the wheels so less friction and thus less work, was then next move. 
I got the Tiagra STI and cranks very lightly used. Not brand new. But look it.
Work great. The cranks are 175mm up from 172.5mm on the FSA Vero.


----------



## estar (Jan 4, 2012)

33333


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Actually the cranks are 170mm not 175mm and being put on as we speak. Have to raise the seat a tad.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

osteomark said:


> tommaso has carbon fiber frame and seat post and fork for $529. They are Italian


I think Tommaso is one of the original Italian bike companies. The original is long gone though. The new Tommaso company is a front basically. Using the original name for marketing purposes to appear Italian and of a long standing history. The frames are made in China. Bikes are assembled in China. Parts are probably lower end Shimano which are made in Malaysia or the Phillipines. If they use Dura Ace or Ultegra, then those may come from Japan.

I'm not saying the Chinese frames are not OK. I have an Orbea Opal carbon frame/fork made in China. Its definitely not Spanish even though Orbea is a Spanish company.


----------



## trekracer20 (Jan 10, 2012)

170mm is a pretty short crankarm, but still we're only talking a few millimeters. Depending on the spec, you can actually save some worthwhile weight with tires and tubes too.


----------



## SuperSixOne (Nov 14, 2011)

I upgraded to Bontrager R2 tires on my 1.2 and instantly felt a huge difference. Its amazing how a simple tire upgrade can transform your whole ride...


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Super,
Will look into the Bontrager R2. 
I just bought an origin 8 ergo handlebar after learning and feeling I need 40cm c-c bar instead of the standard 42cm. My elbows just weren't relaxing enough. My shoulder measurement is 38cm and you add 2 cm to that. So for $30 I should be good to go. I'll let you know. I'm in a cyclotrainer group for the next 3 months so riding 70-80mi/wk.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Urb said:


> However there are many postive reviews for most of these chinese carbon frames. There's no mistake why the chinese carbon frame thread is the most active by far.


I really don't understand why people are buying these cheap Chinese frames and carbon wheels over the net. You get no warranty and have no idea on the quality of the frames and wheels. I wouldn't trust hammering down the road on one of these or going down a mountain descent on some no name frame and/or wheelset. Granted there are manufactures that have frames made in China but at least you buy them from a shop and have recourse if there is a problem. I love reading the Chinese threads, the folks in the Chinarello thread really believe that one frame off the line is sold as a Pinarello and the next one is sold to them for a couple hundred bucks. Does anyome believe that Pinarello would allow that? I also like it when they are trying to build their cheap Chinese frame and complain that the internal cable routing is jacked up and they can't get the cable through. I can only imagine how much flexing on one of those cheap Chinese frames. I want to know how those cheap Chinese carbon wheels are a year or two after purchase.


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

jaggrin said:


> I really don't understand why people are buying these cheap Chinese frames and carbon wheels over the net. You get no warranty and have no idea on the quality of the frames and wheels. I wouldn't trust hammering down the road on one of these or going down a mountain descent on some no name frame and/or wheelset. Granted there are manufactures that have frames made in China but at least you buy them from a shop and have recourse if there is a problem. I love reading the Chinese threads, the folks in the Chinarello thread really believe that one frame off the line is sold as a Pinarello and the next one is sold to them for a couple hundred bucks. Does anyome believe that Pinarello would allow that? I also like it when they are trying to build their cheap Chinese frame and complain that the internal cable routing is jacked up and they can't get the cable through. I can only imagine how much flexing on one of those cheap Chinese frames. I want to know how those cheap Chinese carbon wheels are a year or two after purchase.


It's quite a bit cheaper than buying a "name brand frame" I think most come with a one year warranty, I've seen one or two of these Chinese frame around here an they've been riding them for over a year with no issues


----------



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

I had a 2010 Trek 2.3 that I built with Sram Force and Bontrager RXL/XXX bits. I found a 2008 Trek Madone 4.5 frameset on Ebay and got it for $600 shipped to my door. The 4.5 doesn't have the same integrated seatmast as the 5 and 6 series Madones and it uses the same GXP BB as the 2.3 did. I'm hoping to get around $500 for my 2.3 frame since it's the rare 2010 yellow/black/white paint scheme. So after shipping, I may have $100-200 more and I upgraded to carbon. You just have to know what you are looking for.

And if anyone is interested...my 2.3 frameset is for sale!


----------

